# Shrimp King contact number?



## basil (21 Oct 2010)

Does anyone happen to have a telephone number that I can contact Shrimp King on please? [caveat emptor!!!]

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2010)

Its on their website isn't it?

http://www.shrimpking.co.uk/contact.htm

Sam


----------



## basil (21 Oct 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Its on their website isn't it?
> 
> http://www.shrimpking.co.uk/contact.htm
> 
> Sam



Yeah, can't get reply though and he's now ignoring my mails. Probably going to break some forum rules here, but I ordered nearly Â£100 worth of stuff mid August and still no delivery or refund.........be very careful ordering from this guy at the moment!


----------



## Westyggx (21 Oct 2010)

13th Oct

Due to personal reasons that are out of my control, ShrimpKing will not be trading until further notice..

We Hop to be back either before Xmas or early next year, sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## ghostsword (21 Oct 2010)

How did you pay? if by paypal, try to get your money back, otherwise find where he lives and make a visit. But for Â£100.. maybe it is better to cut your losses and accept it as experience.


----------



## basil (21 Oct 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> How did you pay? if by paypal, try to get your money back, otherwise find where he lives and make a visit. But for Â£100.. maybe it is better to cut your losses and accept it as experience.



Yeah, paid with paypal but my 45 days is up now. It's a principal thing more than anything now really and without going into details I know there are other people out there having the same issues with the guy. I know he's had some problems, but if he can't supply, how long does it take really to issue a refund.

Anyway, nuff said I'll try a different approach!


----------



## Shrimptastic (21 Oct 2010)

Go to his house.

Show him who's boss.

^_^

i'm kidding btw.


----------



## PM (22 Oct 2010)

Hmm, this kind of thing really gets up my nose, have you tried calling Paypal to see if they can do anything?

If it was me I sure as hell wouldn't 'let it go'. Good luck sorting it out, I wish I could offer more advice, but it's obviously completely illegal and shouldn't be allowed.

Regards,


----------



## Garuf (22 Oct 2010)

Best course of action is to go to the bank and discuss it with your bank manager, paypal are useless more often than not.


----------



## basil (22 Oct 2010)

Cheers guys - still trying hard for a refund. Heard a few worrying reports since........he seems to be the master of delay tactics! Shame really coz I believe he was very good when just breeding and selling his own. Seems to have gone wrong once he started importing and selling on though.


----------



## basil (23 Oct 2010)

Full refund received this morning. Phew! Maybe I was a little hard on him.......but after 2 months I was losing faith.


----------



## PM (23 Oct 2010)

Congrats!

Well done.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

This guy beats around the bush a lot with his dealings, but for me he supplied the best CRS shrimp I ever seen in the UK. If he was more direct to the point he could be making a killing in the UK, which is a shame!


----------



## mlgt (27 Oct 2010)

Im sure he does make a killing regardless


----------

